# Habladores - español colombiano



## Patchoulie

Hola, estoy traduciendo un texto de una empresa colombiana y mencionan "habladores con los nombres de los participantes". No sé a qué se refieren, si son etiquetas, cartelitos sobre las mesas, algo así?

Alguien sabe de qué se trata?

Millones de gracias!


----------



## piraña utria

Hola:

No sé portugués, pero te puedo colaborar: en efecto, son los cartelitos que se colocan sobre la mesa para identificar a los participantes de los eventos con su nombre y otros datos importantes para los restantes asistentes.

Saludos,


----------



## Patchoulie

Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Gracias Piraña.

Oi Patchoulie. E como fala isso em Português?

Obrigado.


----------



## piraña utria

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Gracias Piraña.
> 
> Oi Patchoulie. E como fala isso em Português?
> 
> Obrigado.


 
De nada Georgio. Gracias por la invitación a colaborar.

Saludos,


----------



## Patchoulie

Miren, yo no sé si tiene un nombre específico. Puse "placas de identificação com o nome dos participantes".
Sé que parece absurdo ocho palabras en lugar de una, pero no se me viene ningún nombre para eso. Si alguien se acuerda, también lo agradeceré!
: )


----------



## amistad2008

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Gracias Piraña.
> 
> Oi Patchoulie. E como fala isso em Português?
> 
> Obrigado.


 
Aqui seriam os "marcadores de mesa", veja na foto. e este tão bonitinho. rsrsrss

Alguém conhece com outro nome?


----------



## Tomby

Patchoulie: bem-vinda ao fórum!
Em Espanha se diz "_indentificadores de sobremesa_". Veja as *fotos*.
Atenção: sobremesa é um falso amigo.
Cumprimentos!
TT. 
1ª edição: ...[Last edited by Tombatossals; Hoy at 04:46 . Razón: Correcção "bem-vinda" por "bem-vindo"]...


----------



## Patchoulie

Obrigada, Tombatossals!!
(y dime bienvenida, que soy nena)  : )


----------



## Tomby

¡Editado!
TT.


----------



## Nanon

Perdón pero ¿no son identificadores?


----------



## piraña utria

Nanon said:


> Perdón pero ¿no son identificadores?


 
Hola:

Probablemente, pero "habladores" es el uso en el vocabulario de los publicistas colombianos.

Saludos,


----------



## Nanon

Por supuesto. Me refiero a los "i*n*dentificadores" del post de TT...


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Nanon said:


> Perdón pero ¿no son identificadores?


 
Nanon habla del post de TT. Es correcto, Nanon: Identificadores. Um deslize do nosso Batman, seguramente.

Abçs.


----------



## Nanon

Gracias Giorgio. Yo no tenía ninguna duda pero no quería tomar la libertad de corregir a TT. A quien se meta con Batman, esteee... no se sabe lo que le pueda pasar, jejeje...


----------



## Tomby

Peço desculpa pelo erro. Queria dizer _identificadores_ e escrevi "_indentificadores_". _Mea culpa_, foi um _lapsus calami_. 
Obrigado pela correcção. Eu queria escrever "identificadores" e inseri um "n" sem querer. Acho que é uma boa indicação porque pode induzir a um importante erro para quem inicia o tema.
TT.


----------



## KHALIFAH

Hola todos!

La expresión *habladores* es un modismo (cursi y fuera de lugar, a mi modo de ver) que ha hecho carrera en Colombia como traducción imprecisa de _speaker_ (orador, conferencista, etc.) para designar inapropiadamente lo que no es mas que un *identificador (igual em Português);*  Entiéndase tarjeta, cartulina, etiqueta o cualquier otro medio que contiene el nombre de quien ocupa un puesto en la mesa de una conferencia, seminario, etc. Ahora bien, las opciones: _*lembrancinhas *_(que yo traduciría como recordatorios) y *marcadores de mesa *pueden ser validas en ocasiones ceremoniales como las mostradas en los links que aporta amistad. 

Es tan insólito el uso de "habladores", que hay quienes llaman así a los soportes donde se colocan los volantes publicitarios!!.............


Axé pra todo mundo!!


----------



## Patchoulie

Excelente aclaración, Khalifah, obrigadíssima!


----------



## Mokka

Buenas tardes!
Como publicitária, sugiro que "marcador de mesa" seja traduzido como "prisma de mesa". É uma linguagem técnica, utilizada em eventos...

Espero ter ajudado...


----------



## Mangato

piraña utria said:


> Hola:
> 
> No sé portugués, pero te puedo colaborar: en efecto, son los cartelitos que se colocan sobre la mesa para identificar a los participantes de los eventos con su nombre y otros datos importantes para los restantes asistentes.
> 
> Saludos,


 
Gracias Piraña, iba a recurrir a ti, pero te adelantaste en la respuesta.

Aquí los conocemos por prismas o soportes de identificación, de sobremesa.

Saludos


----------

